# Favorite fast food type restaurants?



## Xarpho (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey guys, what's your favorite fast food? I mean, hopefully not all your meals all the time (like  and her son), but at least it's a guilty pleasure, right?

Favorites include:
Chick-fil-A
Burger King
Whataburger (a hamburger restaurant in the South areas)
Jack in the Box
Potbelly Sandwich Works
Raising Cane's
Little Caesar's (pizza)
Taco Bell


----------



## exball (Apr 6, 2014)

My guilty pleasure is Sonic. Otherwise I would grill up a delicious steak.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Apr 6, 2014)

Burger King, even though their chicken nuggets have lost all originality.


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 6, 2014)

My fast food indulgences are usually the following:

Jack in the Box
Wendy's
Little Caesars
Subway
Sonic

I wish there was an In-N-Out Burger in Oregon.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Apr 6, 2014)

Potbelly is pretty good.

Smoke - a burger and hot dog place - like 5 guys
Zoup - soup, sandwich and salad place - like Panera
Piada - quick service Italian - like Chipotle, but with Italian food

You may not have heard of those.

Others: BK, Wendy's, Subway, 5 Guys and Chipotle.


----------



## c-no (Apr 6, 2014)

My favorite fast food type restaurants would be Jack in the Box, Little Caesars, and Taco Bell.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Apr 6, 2014)

Portillo's satisfies every occasional need for a big greasy Chicago hamburger.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Apr 6, 2014)

There are too many cheap Mexican restaurants around me. I'd much rather go to one of them than go to Taco Bell.


----------



## Zim (Apr 6, 2014)

Bamboo Express is my personal favorite. It may not be a chain but it's definitely fast food. It serves the best General Tso Chicken ever and that's my food Kryptonite.

I know it's really cat instead of chicken but I'm ok with that.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Apr 6, 2014)

Mc Donald's, Subway and Burger King. The rest are national fast food chains.


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't really like fast-food-fast-food, if I go get fast food, it will usually be fairly local or high end.

Culver's however, is one fast food chain that I love to pieces. I don't eat there often because frozen custard can go straight to your thighs if you aren't careful, but damn, frozen custard and fries are to die for.


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 6, 2014)

Moe's Southwest Grill
Joey with steak
Rice
Extra black beans
Seasoned corn
Sour cream

Any day


----------



## A-Stump (Apr 6, 2014)

Lee's Chicken 

Tim Hortons

Lee's Chinese 

Pretty much any place with gyros


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 7, 2014)

I will (and have) literally driven hours to get to a sonic. There are like, 3, in the entire state of NY. That is wrong and should be remedied.


----------



## c-no (Apr 7, 2014)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:


> There are too many cheap Mexican restaurants around me. I'd much rather go to one of them than go to Taco Bell.


That is one other thing I forgot to add: The Mexican fast food restaurant near my home. If I ever need a carne asada burrito or torta, I'd go straight to there. Besides, unlike Taco Bell, said restaurant is actual Mexican food.


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 7, 2014)

Burger King and Subway.
Maccy D's is cheaper, but I don't like the taste.


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 7, 2014)

Subway is the only fast food I eat.Unless I'm drunk then I'll eat anything. (Yes, I know I'm always drunk)


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 7, 2014)

Whataburger is the only acceptable fast food chain, no exceptions. If you're eating at any other fast food restaurant, your taste is bad, you should feel bad, and your parents secretly can't stand you.

Albeit, I've grown attached to the local Mexican places here. 95% Hispanic population. Might as well make the best of it.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 7, 2014)

Five guys
Golden krust
Starbucks


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Apr 7, 2014)

White Castle
Whataburger
Raising Cane's 
Chick-Fil-A

(It won't be too hard to triangulate my location with those as guides...)


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 8, 2014)

I like Chipotle.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Apr 8, 2014)

We have practically no fast food that I like where I live--a couple of McDonald's, a Wendy's, a couple of Taco Bells, a couple of Carl's Jrs, a Burger King, and more Subways than you can shake a stick at.

I don't care for McDonald's because it's McDonald's.
Wendy's is OK.
Taco Bell makes my stomach hurt.
I used to work at a Carl's Junior and refuse to eat there ever again.
The local Burger King seeps everything in gallons of grease.

So that leaves Subway.  I'd do many horrible and embarrassing things to have an Arby's, Sonic, or Qdoba nearby.


----------



## Ouija Board (Apr 8, 2014)

For me:

Mr. Burger's, their oliveburgers are the best.
Checkers, I love their fries
Steak & Shake, I love their burgers there.
Taco Bell, if I want cheap Mexican
Arby's, if I have enough money for one of their sandwiches
McDonald's, if I only have $5 bucks on me.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 8, 2014)

There's also premade sushi sold at my local Kroger supermarket. A little pricy, but I love sushi and it's so good.


----------



## Ivan Komarov (Apr 8, 2014)

5guys because holy shit the burgers are god tier
McDonalds because nothing beats eating an entire daysworth of calories for five dollars


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 8, 2014)

I used to like Sbarros best. I have huge things against chicken that comes from fast food restaurants, so no KFC or McDonalds "McShitggets" for me.

All this is American food though, there's barely any fast food joints where I live, just local take-outs and one Kentucky thats been there since forever. We just simply call it "Kentucky" here in the islands, like we're gonna go eat some Kentucky for Lunch.


----------



## sm0t (Apr 8, 2014)

Dairy Queen
Subway
Taco del Mar

And I don't know if it counts, but I have a thing for building my own salad at salad bars, even just the ones at my local Safeway or Fred Meyer.


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 8, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> There's also premade sushi sold at my local Kroger supermarket. A little pricy, but I love sushi and it's so good.



Oh yeah, sushi my local Meijer's can be tasty if you're craving sushi, but are too poor to afford it at the local sushi place (which I love! They have All-you-can-eats)


----------



## Golly (Apr 8, 2014)

The Papa Gino's is pretty great where I live. 
Wendy's is OK too, but I haven't eaten there in awhile. 
Obligatory regional Dunkin Donuts mention.

I don't know. I don't eat at a lot of fast food chains. There are a lot of great options in my area for fast food, but not many well known names.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 8, 2014)

I like Five Guys and Chipotle. My sister and I go to Burger King occasionally, but I think she likes it more than I do.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Apr 9, 2014)

Is it just me, or has Subway really gone downhill?  When they first got big (15ish years ago) I thought it was heaven on a bun.  Now every time I go, I'm really let down.  They only put a few pitiful strips of meat on the sandwich, the lettuce is so bland you have to load it on there to get any flavor, and it seems like every store decides to not stock one ingredient I like.  

Subway went from being one of my go-to places to a last resort.


----------



## spaps (Apr 9, 2014)

A&W and Subway are pretty great, 5 Guys is messiah-tier, and McDonalds is okay.


----------



## hellbound (Apr 10, 2014)

Popeyes. Without a doubt the best fried chicken chain. Period.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

hellbound said:


> Popeyes. Without a doubt the best fried chicken chain. Period.


No discussion here, but Church's and KFC are still great IMO. El Pollo Loco, however, can eat shit.


----------



## pickleniggo (Apr 10, 2014)

When I lived in Virginia, Chik-Fil-A and Popeye's were my jam.
In NY, Five Guys. I don't even _like_ burgers, but Five Guys is so good. Oh, also Long John Silver's chicken.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

pickleniggo said:


> When I lived in Virginia, Chik-Fil-A and Popeye's were my jam.
> In NY, Five Guys. I don't even _like_ burgers, but Five Guys is so good. Oh, also Long John Silver's chicken.


I could honestly care less about their business practices at this point, but Chik-Fil-A is overpriced as fucking fuck and it doesn't even fill you up. Tasty, yes, but just not worth it.

Again, had a bad experience with Five Guys in San Antonio, but if offered to go back, I'd probably give it another shot just because people never shut the hell up about it.


----------



## PopOfColor (Apr 10, 2014)

Subway
sushi from the market
pappa johns


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 10, 2014)

The best American Pizza Joint - Papa Johns.

Of course, I haven't eaten American Pizza since like 2011, so perhaps Dominoes dumped that garbage garlic-flavored crust by now and won back the title.

Oh, we have Pizza in the Bahamas, but its a little mediocre.


----------



## Xarpho (Apr 11, 2014)

> El Pollo Loco, however, can eat shit.



But El Pollo Loco isn't even a fried chicken place, isn't it?

I'm also akin to Wienerschnitzel, though I feel it's way too overpriced for what you get. Wendy's no, because it also seems too overpriced (and the service at the one near me has horrible service--admittedly, it is a gas station location)


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 11, 2014)

Xarpho said:


> But El Pollo Loco isn't even a fried chicken place, isn't it?


Doesn't matter. They can still eat shit.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 12, 2014)

Chipotle is the stuff of life for me, and I'm more or less a regular customer at the one near where I live
Five Guys...I'd pretty much be echoing the comments of everyone else
Chick Fil-A makes some good chicken and waffle fries, but somehow I almost always burn my mouth when I take a bite of the chicken at some point. Unfortunately if I ever want any I have to go to the next town to get it.
Subway is pretty good, too
Sarku Japan makes some pretty good teriyaki chicken, but like Chick Fil A, I can only get it by going to the next town
Papa Johns, but there aren't many of these restaurants near where I live ever since the one closest to me went out of business a few years ago

I tend to avoid McDonalds when given a choice ever since I saw Supersize Me in health class, and I don't really care for Taco Bell and Burger King either. Generally, I've had a tendency to stay away from most of the greasy stuff since I was 15.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 13, 2014)

Hmmmm, tough one. May as well go with Dairy Queen, Subway. The former because of their ice cream (I don't really care for their burgers that much). I usually go to the latter when I feel like a sandwich, yet am too lazy to make one (that, and it's close to where I work).

McDonalds is nothing but a last resort for me. So I just try to stay away from there as much as I can.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 13, 2014)

Gimme Chik-Fil-A and Popeye's any day. KFC is good as well. 

I hate McDonald's, but Little Dude loves it.


----------



## pickleniggo (Apr 13, 2014)

McDonalds always leaves me feeling empty after I eat it. And not in a hungry way, more in a "that was a poor decision and I've wasted daily calories on this" way. I can eat one item from Taco Bell and feel stuffed, as if the contents of what I ate expanded in my stomach. That can't be good. That isn't to say I don't love me some Taco Bell every now and then, but every time I've gotten it in the passed year, I cannot finish what I ordered.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 13, 2014)

pickleniggo said:


> McDonalds always leaves me feeling empty after I eat it. And not in a hungry way, more in a "that was a poor decision and I've wasted daily calories on this" way.



McDoodles always leaves this sickening oily feeling in my guts, from the back of my tongue to the bottom of my sphincter. Isn't that a lovely image?


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 13, 2014)

Ah to be in britisherland, where all the hungry student needs is a stop-off at the local kebab shop and all the glorious doner kebabs their stomach can handle...

Were I to pick my favourite fast food brands however they would likely be

a) Subway, since the sandwiches can be rather nice if you choose the ingredients well
b) KFC becaause I still have a soft spot for fried chicken 
c) uh.....probably dominos given the amount my colleagues have ordered when working


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Apr 13, 2014)

I like McDonald's cause that's the only one within walking distance from my house. (Seriously the nearest Burger King is like over 5 miles from my house whereas the Mickey-D's is literally a half mile) Also I just love the McGangbang and their dipping sauces.

I also enjoy Dairy Queen, if that counts as fast food. I just love their ice cream and the chicken strips <3, but like BK, there isn't a DQ nearby. (Just like BK, it's 5 miles away)

I used to enjoy Subway, but going to the deli at the local grocery store to get a sub > Subway, if you ask me.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 13, 2014)

Aiko Heiwa said:


> I like McDonald's cause that's the only one within walking distance from my house. (Seriously the nearest Burger King is like over 5 miles from my house whereas the Mickey-D's is literally a half mile) Also I just love the McGangbang and their dipping sauces.
> 
> I also enjoy Dairy Queen, if that counts as fast food. I just love their ice cream and the chicken strips <3, but like BK, there isn't a DQ nearby. (Just like BK, it's 5 miles away)
> 
> I used to enjoy Subway, but going to the deli at the local grocery store to get a sub > Subway, if you ask me.



You know it's funny, the closest DQ & BK are literally a 5-7 minute walk from my house.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Apr 13, 2014)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> You know it's funny, the closest DQ & BK are literally a 5-7 minute walk from my house.


Son of a bitch!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 13, 2014)

Aiko Heiwa said:


> Son of a bitch!



It's all about location. There's also two Tim Hortons, a Subway, a McDonald's two Chinese restaurants and a bar/strip club also near by. To say nothing about a grocery store and two gas stations.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Apr 14, 2014)

I like: 

-McDonalds
-Starbucks
-Tropical Smoothie Cafe
-Subway veggie delite
-Pizza Hut breadsticks sold at the snackbar at Target and at some Taco Bells.

Where the mall used to be in my hometown, a Panda Express is being built, so I'm excited to try that.  I know its just chinese food, but its a new chain I've never tried.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 14, 2014)

sparklemilhouse said:


> Where the mall used to be in my hometown, a Panda Express is being built, so I'm excited to try that.  I know its just chinese food, but its a new chain I've never tried.


It's bleh. Ate food from there once, probably not going back, and most certainly not going to give them the satisfaction of calling it "Chinese" food.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Apr 14, 2014)

Burger King and Starbucks. McDonald's is fine, but it's not a favorite of mine.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't eat fast food very often anymore, but I loooove me some Taco Bell.
 Foster's Freeze has these so-bad-they're-good fried burritos (that are probably made from grade-F meat) and really good milkshakes. I think they're a California-specific chain though.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Apr 17, 2014)

The deli sandwiches at McD's. The spicier KFC meals. My local Chinese/Thai take-away. And TESCOS' range of sushi.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 17, 2014)

I try not to eat carbs, so I love places where I can get burgers or sandwiches bunless or wrapped in lettuce.

- Subway (chopped Subway Club salad)
- In-N-Out Burger (double double animal style protein style)
- Jersey Mike's (Big Kahuna in a tub)
- Jimmy John's (Gargantuan lettuce wrap)
- Both Wendy's and Jack in the Box will give you a bunless burger in a plastic salad tub
- Which Wich (everything is custom made to your order)


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> - Which Wich (everything is custom made to your order)


Oh man, I went to a Which Which in McAllen two years ago and still haven't forgotten how amazingly good it was. I didn't even get a single shred of meat on it and it was still incredible.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Apr 17, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> The best American Pizza Joint - Papa Johns.



FUCK THAT.  Papa John's is freezer-section pizza dripping in margarine.  It's an insult to pizza.

That said, everyone's entitled to like different things, so it's not personal.  But... BLECH!


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, Dominoes introduced this very nasty garlic-butter crust shit that left a real nasty after-taste. Papa John's had this sweet butter-sauce for the crust.

I don't really like Pizza Hut that much, but last time I was living in America, I never really gave it a shot. I stuck with Dominoes until they introduced that disgusting crust.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 17, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> Oh man, I went to a Which Which in McAllen two years ago and still haven't forgotten how amazingly good it was. I didn't even get a single shred of meat on it and it was still incredible.



Wow, you just reminded me I that haven't been to the Valley since 2012. My company used to have accounts in Elsa, Edinburg, Weslaco, and Harlingen, but those are all closed now.

To keep things sort of on track, besides the aforementioned places I love Chipotle and Buffalo Wild Wings. Steak bowls and naked wings FTW.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Apr 17, 2014)

We used to get Which Which sent in for lunch on the weekends at my temp job. The caprese sandwich was ass  

--

There are no Baskin Robbins anywhere near where I live. There's one in Williamsburg, which is in the colonial tourist area and is a pain in the ass to get to, and there is one at Regency Square Mall in Richmond. I was at the mall today, so I got to have my precious **~~daiquiri ice~~**. It's not ice cream, its more of a sherbet consistency. omgomg its so limey and tart and good. D:


----------



## pickleniggo (Apr 17, 2014)

Baskin Robbins is on the low end of my frozen treat hierarchy, and I'm surrounded by them. Sweet Frog is my _jam_, I don't care if it promotes a Christian way of life.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Apr 18, 2014)

We got Sweet Frog pretty early in the fro yo game here. I like their tart yogurt.


----------



## pickleniggo (Apr 18, 2014)

sparklemilhouse said:


> We got Sweet Frog pretty early in the fro yo game here. I like their tart yogurt.


The first time I had it was when I went to visit a friend in NoVA and I fell in love. About a month later they announced two locations close to me in NY. It was truly serendipitous. I love their pink lemonade and birthday cake froyo.  Also one time there was a major storm rolling through Long Island and one of them announced that they were likely to have a power outage and wanted to get rid of what they had in the machines, so they basically gave away the giant bowls of it for practically nothing. Best ever.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 18, 2014)

There are two fast food god's that I worship and try to go to as often as possible (I know it's bad but…)

Culver's and Portillo's. 

And now I want both but I can't have it until June.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Apr 18, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Well, Dominoes introduced this very nasty garlic-butter crust shit that left a real nasty after-taste. Papa John's had this sweet butter-sauce for the crust.
> 
> I don't really like Pizza Hut that much, but last time I was living in America, I never really gave it a shot. I stuck with Dominoes until they introduced that disgusting crust.



Why do you need sauce on your crust?  Do we need to define what "pizza" is?


----------



## CatParty (Apr 18, 2014)

fast food pizza IS NOT real pizza.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Apr 18, 2014)

I luv that papa johns sauce.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Apr 19, 2014)

Chik-Fil-A because of the awesome deliciousness of their chicken sandwiches. I don't care about their politics, they could be funneling money to the Church of Scientology for all I care and I'd still get their Spicy Deluxe Chicken sandwich.

In & Out Burger when I happen to be on the West coast. Otherwise it's Steak & Shake.

And for those of you north of the border, there's a great burger place called "Burger Priest" in Toronto Canada. Get "The Priest" if you do. It's a regular cheeseburger with a breaded mushroom "patty" with cheese in the middle. It's insanely delicious. There was also a really good pulled pork sandwich at a place called "The Stockyards".


----------



## silentprincess (Apr 19, 2014)

TGI Fridays
Costa Coffee
Mc Donald's


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Oct 3, 2014)

Every Thursday, I tutor a kid for the SATs, and on my way home I get late-night White Castle.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Oct 3, 2014)

Milo's and Krispy Kream. My favorite drunk-food hands down.


----------



## JP 307 (Oct 3, 2014)

As a New Yorker I've had to build up a tolerance for McDonalds (we have a TON of them), and their snack wraps and fries are usually pretty okay, but man oh man do I wish it was Wendy's that dominated NYC. I only have two here in the A-Log Motherland and I rarely get to go to one. 

But otherwise, I really love KFC and Taco Bell's stuff. I only go to Burger King for their iced coffee and desserts unless I'm starving. Five Guys burgers are okay too, but their soda fountain is fucking incredible.

Not fast food per se, but I also love Red Robin's and the Cheesecake Factory, their burgers are awesome.




Also for people that live near a Jack in the Box, does it have a big stoner rep a la White Castle? I've seen commercials about their "late nite munchies" or whatever.


----------



## Cotton Pudding (Oct 3, 2014)

Wendy's is a guilty pleasure for me.


----------



## Overcast (Oct 3, 2014)

I enjoy McDonald's (mainly for their french fries)
Popeye's 
Jack in the Box
Carl's Jr.


----------



## JP 307 (Oct 3, 2014)

Cotton Pudding said:


> Wendy's is a guilty pleasure for me.



Them bacon cheeseburgers, man, gets me everytime. I thank GodBear every night that Morgan Spurlock didn't film Supersize Me at a Wendy's.


----------



## Abethedemon (Oct 3, 2014)

Five guys is the only fast food restaurant that I really like, great peanuts. Potbelly is good, so is Chipotle, Golden Krust is also good. I ate at A&W once in Cul Baise, Quebec, great root beer. I don't like big businesses, and I support smaller, individual, family owned restaurants. I do want to eat at a Sonic though, none in my area, same with Tim Hortons.


----------



## Mechanism Eight (Oct 4, 2014)

It doesn't matter to me. I eat anything that doesn't taste like shit.

My low standards are both a blessing, and a curse.


----------



## Afinepickle (Oct 4, 2014)

Five Guys. That is all.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Oct 6, 2014)

On sightly rare occasions, I find myself enjoying places like Wendy's, and Five Guys.


----------



## cheersensei (Oct 7, 2014)

There's only about two local places I like for fast food: Major's  and Miner's, but occasionally I do like Jack in the Box.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 7, 2014)

I haven't got a resteraunt for fast food I like that isn't a chain - I do have a food though Donner Kebab on Nan with Hot Chilli an Mayo with a side of Salt an Pepper Chips. 
If you find a good Kebab shop you stick to it, there is one that delivers to me an it's a little pricey but man it's worth it.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 7, 2014)

If you live in NYC, Rafiki's Halal Food is dabes food cart.
Culvers
In-N-Out (doesn't really count because you have to wait a half hour in the drive-thru cuz they're mad busy)
Whataburger
El Pollo Loco

My favorite "national chain" fast food place is probably Wendys

One of these days I'm going to check out "Cali Burger", the Chinese knockoff of In-N-Out that puts liquor in their milk shakes.


----------



## JP 307 (Nov 7, 2014)

Apparently my friend wants to take me to a Sonic in Jersey as soon as classes are over, any recommendations?


----------



## fuzzypickles (Nov 7, 2014)

I do like some Chipotle from time to time. My friend is a manager at my local Chipotle, and he got me free burritos from there a few times on his days off. Domino's is another fast food place I like if I'm in the mood for cheap pizza. 

Besides those two, I enjoy Dunkin Donuts, McDonald's, Taco Bell and (rarely) KFC when I want them.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 7, 2014)

China and Crystal said:


> Apparently my friend wants to take me to a Sonic in Jersey as soon as classes are over, any recommendations?



Whatever 'sammich you get, _always_ order it with the 'tater tots. Sonic tater tots are a thing of gastronomical joy and beauty.


----------



## Sanic (Nov 8, 2014)

McDonalds breakfast + Weed = One Good Time


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 9, 2014)

China and Crystal said:


> Also for people that live near a Jack in the Box, does it have a big stoner rep a la White Castle? I've seen commercials about their "late nite munchies" or whatever.



Even before the Munchie Meals were announced, I've been told by an employee that most of their business is during nighttime hours.


----------



## Dalish (Nov 9, 2014)

Potbellys, Burger King, Church's, Qdoba, M Burger, Harolds Chicken Shack. There aren't a whole lot where I live, but the city is huge and full of delicious.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 9, 2014)

Which Wich turned me off because it was a campus location and thus turned me off due to long waits, subpar food, and the total bastardization of a cheesesteak.

That said, Pollo Tropical is awesome but there's none near me.


----------



## ASoulMan (Nov 9, 2014)

Taco Bell, McDonalds, Chipotle, LaRosa's, and Papa Johns are a few of the chains that I like.

Also White Castle.


----------



## JP 307 (Nov 9, 2014)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> Whatever 'sammich you get, _always_ order it with the 'tater tots. Sonic tater tots are a thing of gastronomical joy and beauty.



I don't think my friend would enjoy said joy and beauty if I'm riding in her car 



Xarpho said:


> Even before the Munchie Meals were announced, I've been told by an employee that most of their business is during nighttime hours.


 
Epitome of Business 101.

Speaking of stoners I've never been to a White Castle in my life actually (there are two in my area but they're nowhere near me) but my sister's boyfriend did and said that Harold and Kumar was crazy accurate hahaha.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 9, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> I will (and have) literally driven hours to get to a sonic. There are like, 3, in the entire state of NY. That is wrong and should be remedied.


Sonic...I don't really care about Sonic (too greasy). Where I live, Sonic restaurants are everywhere. Literally everywhere. Like to the point of having 4 within a 3 mile radius of my house, or the fact that you can find a Sonic in nearly every podunk town you come across on the highway.

Torchy's Tacos I don't think is outside of Texas (Austin-based), but I've been there several times and it is very good (if somewhat expensive).
Panda Express is good too (probably because there are no better options) 
Chipotle is good but also kinda expensive


----------



## Konstantinos (Nov 9, 2014)

I try to avoid eating fast food but if I had to make a choice, I'd say that In-N-Out Burger is the best fast food restaurant bar none. They serve what I would say are the best fast food burgers in the world. That might not be saying much given its medium but they seriously serve some superb food. Whenever I've been in California in the past I've made it a point to try and seek a location out. It's always a worthwhile venture I've discovered.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Nov 10, 2014)

In-N-Out
Chick-Fil-A (never have I had a more delicious spicy chicken fast-food sandwich)
Wendy's
Wingstop for when I'm fucking fiending hard for some spicy boneless wings.
And the occasional "fuck it™" night at Taco Bell.

I used to love eating at Panda Express but my selections are more limited there now since developing a life-threatening shellfish allergy at 16. I can't even eat my beloved Crack Chicken (orange chicken) since it's fried in the same oil as their fried shrimps. 

Five Guys is also in the 10 minute area for me but I've never been. And I actually kind of want to try the Camouflage ice cream at Baskin-Robbins... maybe on my way home from work tomorrow.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 15, 2014)

Five guys.
There's a semi-chain near me called Fuddruckers.


----------



## Germanicus (Nov 15, 2014)

Subway. The only fast food chain I know that offers healthy food.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Nov 15, 2014)

Taco Bell's chicken quesadilla is by far my favorite fast food order.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Nov 16, 2014)

I been getting into the tacos at Moe's Southwest Grill. They actually quite good and a lot of their food seen to be customizable. I might get something different the next time I end up going again.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Nov 16, 2014)

LordDarkrai said:


> I been getting into the tacos at Moe's Southwest Grill. They actually quite good and a lot of their food seen to be customizable. I might get something different the next time I end up going again.



Try the quesadillas


----------



## Trilby (Nov 19, 2014)

China and Crystal said:


> Speaking of stoners I've never been to a White Castle in my life actually (there are two in my area but they're nowhere near me) but my sister's boyfriend did and said that Harold and Kumar was crazy accurate hahaha.


I never saw White Castle that way at all.  Though where I lived, we had a few clones that once resided in the Toledo area including "G.D. Ritzy's" and "Top Hat", my mom liked going to these places simply because of the cheaper prices for those 'sliders'.  White Castle alone seems like a bland, normal place to me the time I did go to one the week before it finally closed for good (the place is now a Popeyes Chicken & Biscuits).
http://www.toledoblade.com/Dan-Neman/2011/10/11/White-Castle-raises-white-flag.html

As a kid, one place I remember faintly but now wished I had appreciated it more was "Kewpee's".  There seemed to have been plenty of these restaurants that came and went over time.  One I wished I had knew about before (where my current avatar comes from is Farrell's Ice Cream Parlour.  I see that's making a comeback, if only in California, but there use to be one in town as well.

One place I do like that managed to come to town and continues to be the single location in the state is Del Taco.


----------



## The_Hissing_Vigilant (Nov 20, 2014)

Right now it's Taco Time.


----------



## Teddy (Apr 18, 2015)

Wendy's has good burgers. Would like it more if it weren't so expensive. Subway is great too. I always get a BLT on wheat with jalapeños and Chipotle sauce. Heaven. 

as for fries, gotta say that In and Out are the worst. Taste hard and burnt. Weird coming from a Californian.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Apr 18, 2015)

I prefer Wendy's overall fast food wise. I like the taste of their hamburgers over both McDonald's and Burger King.


----------



## Teddy (Apr 19, 2015)

Wendy's is probably the only burger place i can eat without feeling guilty. Sorry Micky Dees' fans, but the place is crap. Putting rumors aside, the food just isn't good. I haven't had it for years and I'M considered crazy. Their burgers are flavorless.

I have a soft spot for Wienerschnitzel. Mainly because I love hot dogs.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't suppose any of you tried "Five Guys" yet?  I have, they're fine if you have the dough.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Apr 19, 2015)

Trilby said:


> Don't suppose any of you tried "Five Guys" yet?  I have, they're fine if you have the dough.



One came to my area recently. I think I went a little too topping-crazy on my burger (it was my first time okay) but I will go back and be a little more sensible next time and stick to things that work well rather than EVERY FREE ADD-ON OH FUCK YES.

I do enjoy their fries and the peanuts though.

I haven't been to a Wienerschnitzel in forever. I should go again--I too fucking love hot dogs.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 19, 2015)

There's this small chain resturant up in Rural QLD called "Golden Chicken" and it serves up Barbequed Chicken, Chocolate Mousse and their chips were to die for, sadly they haven't been going down south. 

Thankfully there is Nandos and Oportos to satiate my chicken cravings, both pretty good.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Apr 19, 2015)

Trilby said:


> Don't suppose any of you tried "Five Guys" yet? I have, they're fine if you have the dough.



It's my second choice for fast food when I'm not near a Wendy's or if it's a rare occasion. I like their hamburgers and they give you a lot of fries.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Apr 19, 2015)

Valiant said:


> There's this small chain resturant up in Rural QLD called "Golden Chicken" and it serves up Barbequed Chicken, Chocolate Mousse and their chips were to die for, sadly they haven't been going down south.
> 
> Thankfully there is Nandos and Oportos to satiate my chicken cravings, both pretty good.



Oh good fucking lord I miss Nandos. They don't have them out in California and I developed a severe medium chicken/garlic bread/mashed potato deficiency.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know, McDonald's here in Brazil tastes pretty different from the American ones and I really like their Sundaes.


----------



## Picklechu (Apr 19, 2015)

All of it...


----------



## JU 199 (Apr 19, 2015)

Picklechu said:


> All of it...


 
Same. (Especially pizza)


----------



## Picklechu (Apr 19, 2015)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Same. (Especially pizza)


Oh, wait, if we're including pizza, then fuck Little Caesar's. That shit's nasty.


----------



## Bogs (Apr 19, 2015)

I usually go to McDonald's when I want fast food. I could eat their fries every single day...Now I'm hungry. I hate you all.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 19, 2015)

Picklechu said:


> Oh, wait, if we're including pizza, then fuck Little Caesar's. That shit's nasty.


Little Caesars use to be fine until the late 90's.  The "Hot & Ready" initative ruined them.


----------



## Sussuro (Apr 20, 2015)

GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES said:


> Oh good fucking lord I miss Nandos. They don't have them out in California and I developed a severe medium chicken/garlic bread/mashed potato deficiency.



Wait what? As a South African (if the Nandos there is indeed derived from ours as I can only surmise it is), that sounds very unlike any Nandos meal I've ever had. I am now questioning my knowledge of Nandos' menu... 

That being said my favourite fast food here is probably KFC or McDonald's.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 20, 2015)

I eat Chik-fil-a too much. I've researched it to be healthier (fat and sodium-wise) than the Pizza Hut's food on my university campus. I just wish Chik-fil-a wasn't homophobic.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Apr 20, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> I eat Chik-fil-a too much. I've researched it to be healthier (fat and sodium-wise) than the Pizza Hut's food on my university campus. I just wish Chik-fil-a wasn't homophobic.



I used to make a special stop at the one on my way up to Sacramento before another opened closer. The Spicy Chicken Sandwich meal (hold the tomato please) will be the death of me. Hands down the best fast food chicken sandwich you can buy.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 20, 2015)

GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES said:


> I used to make a special stop at the one on my way up to Sacramento before another opened closer. The Spicy Chicken Sandwich meal (hold the tomato please) will be the death of me. Hands down the best fast food chicken sandwich you can buy.


I hate to admit I like CFL as well despite their hiring practices.  My folks always ate there when they went to a mall that had them (my town didn't get standalone restaurants until a few years ago).


----------



## Picklechu (Apr 20, 2015)

I love Chick-Fil-A. I only ever seem to want it on Sundays, though.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Apr 20, 2015)

I've been on a Panera kick. I know it doesn't really count, but eh.

edit: Panera Mac n Cheese + Breakfast sandwich, or Chipotle burrito?


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Apr 20, 2015)

McDonald's is to food like what Beyoncé is to music: Basically a tasteless, over processed and over hyped, target-demographic-approved commercial product. Made by the cheapest bidding industrial conglomerate to be congealed in bulk and mass distributed to a lowest-common-denominator audience that is _completely ignorant_ of the inherent logistical facts & sensual experiences that make _EITHER_ a quality life experience.

And to be perfectly frank, both are nauseating.


----------



## Osaka Seafood Concern (Apr 20, 2015)

Valiant said:


> There's this small chain resturant up in Rural QLD called "Golden Chicken" and it serves up Barbequed Chicken, Chocolate Mousse and their chips were to die for, sadly they haven't been going down south.
> 
> Thankfully there is Nandos and Oportos to satiate my chicken cravings, both pretty good.



HAHA, I know someone who had to go out west all the time for work and apparently Golden Chicken tends to still have feathers attached to their meat. :') Not sure whether that is legit or not though.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 20, 2015)

Osaka Seafood Concern said:


> HAHA, I know someone who had to go out west all the time for work and apparently Golden Chicken tends to still have feathers attached to their meat. :') Not sure whether that is legit or not though.


Yeah I remember chewing on some feathers once and a while, the real concern is how much hormones they jacked into their chickens.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Apr 20, 2015)

For national chains, when I feel like indulging in garbage food, I like Wendy's, Taco Bell, Popeye's, McDonald's, and Arby's.


Best fast food hamburger I've had was at MOS Burger in Japan, though.


----------



## Osaka Seafood Concern (Apr 20, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Yeah I remember chewing on some feathers once and a while, the real concern is how much hormones they jacked into their chickens.



Probably very little, if not at all: http://www.chicken.org.au/page.php?id=150#G2 -- most of the issues we have with chicken is to do with how it's prepared. As far as food quality goes in Aus, we are pretty good. I can tell you from experience though that a LOT of staff especially in smaller businesses who handle our food have no idea what food safety is. A lot of the time it's actually safer to go to large chains because their training tends to be more rigid and are subject to corporate inspections. I've worked under people who didn't even know to not store seafood and chicken together lol.

I'll totally try Golden Chicken though, the grosser the food sounds to me the better. I heard they still cook their chips in lard.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

My guilty pleasure is defenitely Culvers, right where I live we have more Culvers locations than McDonalds, which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Teddy (May 28, 2015)

Don't know whether to put this in Weird News or here, but it's not really weird so...

http://fortune.com/2015/04/22/mcdonalds-sales-decline/
http://www.salon.com/2014/12/12/why_the_end_of_mcdonalds_doesnt_mean_the_end_of_fast_food/

Thank God. Glad they're declining. I haven't ate at that cesspool for over 5 years.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 28, 2015)

McDonalds is way too salty for my tastes and the one near my house always fucks up my orders. The grilled chicken sandwich they make though is alright. Chicken nuggets there to me are lacking now.

Now I prefer Wendys and Chick-fil-A now if I want something quick.


----------



## Trilby (May 28, 2015)

dollarpennypincher said:


> McDonalds is way too salty for my tastes and the one near my house always fucks up my orders. The grilled chicken sandwich they make though is alright. Chicken nuggets there to me are lacking now.
> 
> Now I prefer Wendys and Chick-fil-A now if I want something quick.


I still like Burger King and Long John Silver's.


----------



## Bugaboo (May 28, 2015)

And so I wake in the morning and I step outside
And I take a deep breath and I get real high
And I scream from the top of my lungs,
POPEYES!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (May 29, 2015)

I'm not allowed to go to Which Wich anymore because I spend too much money there. Place is crazy expensive.


----------



## champthom (May 29, 2015)

People think this is sad, but fuck them - one of my life goals is to go to like, every fast food chain, at least once. Not every individual location, mind you, but try them all. That said, I've tried a lot. 

My favorites:

McDonald's - for various emotional and psychological reasons, I tend to lean towards McDonald's as a go-to. My mom said when she was pregnant with me, she craved Big Macs and I used to go to McDonald's all the time with my dad when I'd visit him in the summer. Also he was sorta a fuckup who only invested in McDonald's stock for my education and gave those stocks for me (which I never cashed in, long story) so I'm a bit partial. 

Five Guys - funny enough, it was PVCC people who really got me into it. I had seen a Five Guys before in Virginia but never really knew what the hell they were about but I go into the PVCC Mumble and people raved about Five Guys and they finally opened one up around me and I can see why. My only problem is the fries - they're too inconsistent, they use a high quality potato and they give you a shitton of them, but they seem like they're not always cooked properly. The hamburgers are probably the best when it comes to fast food. 

Dairy Queen - I'm a Berkshire Hathaway shareholder and Dairy Queen is one of the companies they own. Growing up, we had a Dairy Queen and I remember having Blizzards - yes, you have Flurries and other knockoffs but they don't have the same consistency of Dairy Queen soft serve (though they legally can't call it ice cream because it doesn't have enough butterfat content in it) but it closed some years later when the guy got too cheap to pay franchise fees and Dairy Queen decided to leave the state. I see they now sell Orange Juliuses which are like, the nectar of the Gods. Dairy Queen is trying to re-enter my state and they're opening up one near me. If I had a shitton of net work, I'd totally get a franchise. 

Steak-n-Shake - not technically fast food but I love the shakes and the steakburgers are good too. I'd go to the one near the convention center at Gen Con which was perpetually packed. 

White Castle - another sad psychological thing - I first had White Castle with my dad. He was a very frugal man and liked the idea of only paying 80 cents for a cheeseburger. They're not high quality hamburgers but the way they melt the cheese on them and that single pickle really hits the spot. The frozen ones are good but the ones you actually get are the best. 

Shake Shack - it's sorta like Five Guys in quality but it's a more varied in menu - their shakes are superb.


----------



## Trilby (May 29, 2015)

champthom said:


> People think this is sad, but fuck them - one of my life goals is to go to like, every fast food chain, at least once. Not every individual location, mind you, but try them all. That said, I've tried a lot.


Good for you.  And I mean that in a good way.



> My favorites:
> 
> McDonald's - for various emotional and psychological reasons, I tend to lean towards McDonald's as a go-to. My mom said when she was pregnant with me, she craved Big Macs and I used to go to McDonald's all the time with my dad when I'd visit him in the summer. Also he was sorta a fuckup who only invested in McDonald's stock for my education and gave those stocks for me (which I never cashed in, long story) so I'm a bit partial.


My mom and grandma were Filet-O-Fish people and that was what they often ate there.  I otherwise am a burger person so that's where I went for as well.



> Five Guys - funny enough, it was PVCC people who really got me into it. I had seen a Five Guys before in Virginia but never really knew what the hell they were about but I go into the PVCC Mumble and people raved about Five Guys and they finally opened one up around me and I can see why. My only problem is the fries - they're too inconsistent, they use a high quality potato and they give you a shitton of them, but they seem like they're not always cooked properly. The hamburgers are probably the best when it comes to fast food.


They're OK in my book.  True about the fries, especially the way they like to pimp where they got them from, it doesn't mean much unless they cooked them well but I don't mind the approach.



> Dairy Queen - I'm a Berkshire Hathaway shareholder and Dairy Queen is one of the companies they own. Growing up, we had a Dairy Queen and I remember having Blizzards - yes, you have Flurries and other knockoffs but they don't have the same consistency of Dairy Queen soft serve (though they legally can't call it ice cream because it doesn't have enough butterfat content in it) but it closed some years later when the guy got too cheap to pay franchise fees and Dairy Queen decided to leave the state. I see they now sell Orange Juliuses which are like, the nectar of the Gods.


You should be happy that they do.  Not to many mall locations seem to exist these days.



> Dairy Queen is trying to re-enter my state and they're opening up one near me. If I had a shitton of net work, I'd totally get a franchise.


Hopefully it'll be an eat-in location.  That's one thing my town never got, one of those fancy eat-in locations with full grill items.  I was always stuck with the usual outdoor types that open during the spring/summer months and nowhere else.



> Steak-n-Shake - not technically fast food but I love the shakes and the steakburgers are good too. I'd go to the one near the convention center at Gen Con which was perpetually packed.


I like their Royale Steakburgers myself (burgers deserve eggs).

Also in he non-fast food category, might I suggest Big Boy?  (ones in my area are the Frisch's chain).



> White Castle - another sad psychological thing - I first had White Castle with my dad. He was a very frugal man and liked the idea of only paying 80 cents for a cheeseburger. They're not high quality hamburgers but the way they melt the cheese on them and that single pickle really hits the spot. The frozen ones are good but the ones you actually get are the best.


My town tried to have one of those and it didn't last more than a decade at a single location near the downtown.  It's location was taken over by a Popeyes now.  Had a chance to eat there only once on the last week before the closed forever.  There still White Castles around the Detroit area but it's a little out of the way for me.
http://www.toledoblade.com/Dan-Neman/2011/10/11/White-Castle-raises-white-flag.html

As a kid though, I recall White Castle clones in town like "G.G. Ritzy's" and "Top Hat".  That was the closest I had to sliders in my youth.



> Shake Shack - it's sorta like Five Guys in quality but it's a more varied in menu - their shakes are superb.


Don't have this one yet around here (closest is either up in Michigan or in Tiffin, OH), though hopefully someone'll bring them here eventually.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (May 29, 2015)

Captain D's, Taco Bell, White Castle, Burger King, etc.

That's when I eat fast food, that is.


----------



## AnimuGinger (May 29, 2015)

Long John Silvers wrecks my stomach, but my galpal loves it, and the ones on her side of the state aren't ghetto like the ones on mine, so we always go when we're over there.

I've thinking of giving Five Guys another shot.


----------



## Trilby (May 29, 2015)

Anathe said:


> Long John Silvers wrecks my stomach, but my galpal loves it, and the ones on her side of the state aren't ghetto like the ones on mine, so we always go when we're over there.


I don't get that choice sadly as there's practically only one LJS left in town for me to go (and conveniently just a mile down the street).  They're not bad to my stomach.


----------



## AnOminous (May 29, 2015)

Anathe said:


> Long John Silvers wrecks my stomach, but my galpal loves it, and the ones on her side of the state aren't ghetto like the ones on mine, so we always go when we're over there.



I have to admit to liking LJS sometimes, but if you can find an Arthur Treacher's, they have better fish.


----------



## Trilby (May 30, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> I have to admit to liking LJS sometimes, but if you can find an Arthur Treacher's, they have better fish.


I wish I could, the only location I knew for years was in a mall food court until they went away a decade ago.  I don't think they'll ever come back to town again.


----------



## AnOminous (May 30, 2015)

Trilby said:


> I wish I could, the only location I knew for years was in a mall food court until they went away a decade ago.  I don't think they'll ever come back to town again.



The last one I knew of was a Nathan's/Arthur Treacher's at the Jersey Gardens mall outside Newark.


----------



## Sunny-D (May 30, 2015)

Culvers is pretty excellent, especially when they've got walleye.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (May 31, 2015)

The best fast food burger I ever ate was an In-N-Out protein style burger I ate two years ago on a trip to Arizona. We flyover state people envy you west coasters every day, believe me.

Smashburger is a good burger restaurant, although it's more fast casual than fast food. It's called Smashburger because basically they make the patties by taking a loose ball of beef and "smashing" it with a grill press (I dunno why I just bothered to look all that up). Their fries are great; they also have "veggie frites" or flash-fried carrots and green beans for a side that's somewhat healthier.

If I want drive-thru, I will usually go to Wendy's because they make a mean spicy chicken sandwich and their fries are a little better imo than McDonalds. Unfortunately however Wendy's does not have a fish sandwich, so I usually get a Filet-O-Fish on those occasions I do go to McD's. Burger King is pathetic and the fries are always stuck together. Five Guys is alright—I like their burgers—but the food takes significantly longer than other burger places and they give way too many fries to eat in one sitting (and as we all know reheated fries tend to taste terrible), so I rarely go there. Like most people I only go to Dairy Queen for sweets and not actual food. I eat at Arby's occasionally; their roast beef melts aren't bad although they are definitely on the salty side.

Also like someone else said before, not sure if this counts but I like Panera Bread and eat there a lot. I typically pair a half signature sandwich with soup, but sometimes I'll get a flatbread instead.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (May 31, 2015)

I miss LJS. The only one out here closed and got demo'd to get turn into a bank. Plus my body decided that 16 years of age was a great time to develop a deadly shellfish allergy. 

There's another chip shop not too far, but can I get a cardboard hat? I think not.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 1, 2015)

GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES said:


> I miss LJS. The only one out here closed and got demo'd to get turn into a bank. Plus my body decided that 16 years of age was a great time to develop a deadly shellfish allergy.


Sad how that happens.  I know a couple LJS's that got into into pointless things like an eye clinic.  I'm only surprised the one a mile from me is still there at all (plus the Kmart across the street, I must be real lucky).



> There's another chip shop not too far, but can I get a cardboard hat? I think not.


Those days are sadly gone.


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Jun 2, 2015)

I am in a caloric deficit

It is very close to dinnertime

ALL OF THEM


----------



## YI 457 (Jun 6, 2015)

Museo del Jamón (cheap but fairly good beer and _embutidos_).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Taco Bell. It's not bad here, but we don't have things like this.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jun 6, 2015)

It depends. Do you mean ones I always eat at, or ones I ate at a couple times, then moved away from even though they were really good?

Because if it's one I eat at all the time, it's Jack in the Box/Pizza Hut. But if it's one that I think is great but isn't in my state, it's Mellow Mushroom Pizza.


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 6, 2015)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> It depends. Do you mean ones I always eat at, or ones I ate at a couple times, then moved away from even though they were really good?
> 
> Because if it's one I eat at all the time, it's Jack in the Box/Pizza Hut. But if it's one that I think is great but isn't in my state, it's Mellow Mushroom Pizza.


I fucking love Mellow Mushroom. I was there the other night.  Not exactly sure that I'd call it fast food, though.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 13, 2015)

It's kind of distinct from fast food, but I love food trucks. There was a food truck festival here a week or so ago, and I just ate myself retarded. And I drank a lot of beer. Though eventually drinking beer there started to get kind of expensive, so I went home to drink beer.



Spoiler: a Maine style lobster roll



From a DC food truck called Red Hook Lobster










Spoiler: ribs



From a Baltimore food truck called The Smoking Swine










Spoiler: crab fondue fries



From a Baltimore area truck called Bistro Lunch Box










Spoiler: brisket sandwich and mac and cheese



Also from the Smoking Swine, it's a brisket sandwich, on texas toast, plus some pretty bangin mac and cheese








I love Wendy's and Taco Bell. I love Five Guys, but you should avoid the trap of their fries. They give you a ton of them, and while they're decent fries, they're basically giving you a feedbag of them.

Also, I love Royal Farm's chicken. Royal Farms is like the Baltimore analog to Wawa. And if you're not familiar with Wawa, it's like a convenience store that also sells hot food, like subs and chicken and stuff. (Stuff other than the microwaved/hot plate stuff that 7-11 has.)



Spoiler: chicken and junk food











A great evening is to get stoned, walk down to rofo and grab some fried chicken and junk food.


----------



## Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt (Jun 13, 2015)

Johnny Rockets seems pretty good.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Jun 13, 2015)

*Jack in the Box *(...which I can't eat at unless visiting home/the west coast.  Their menu is a stoner's dream come true.)
*
Any mall-based Chinese food
*


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Jun 14, 2015)

There's an amazing arab food place near my apartment that serves unbelievably delicious kebabs. They are greasy as fuck but we all know kebabs are best when they ooze grease.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 14, 2015)

Saber said:


> Sadly i aint an american, so i dont have that many options


Not too many people do.



> I like subways a lot! I love fresh sandwiches a whole lot, even if Subways closed lots of branches in Germany.]


Sad if they've had such a decline in your country.



> KFC is not bad either. I love fried chicken a lot, gotta go there again some day.
> I also like some germany-based franchise named "Nordsee" (northsea) specialized in Seafood.
> 
> i really wanna go to dairyqueen and whataburger one time, an american friend of mine always talks about it how good their stuff is


Never been to Whataburger, but do have a DQ near my house that sadly isn't an eat-in restaurant I like to have (the ones that serve hot grill items).


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 14, 2015)

I like almost any variation of General Tso's Anything so long as it's crispy.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Jun 14, 2015)

Whataburger
Braum's (the only fast food shakes worth anything)
Chic-fil-a
Qdoba
Taco Bueno


----------



## Trilby (Jun 14, 2015)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> Whataburger
> Braum's (the only fast food shakes worth anything)


Not having grow up near a Braum's, the first I've heard of them was on a tape of "Ernest 'n Vern" commercials compiled of different ads of Ernest often hocking national and local businesses to Vern.





Didn't realize Braum's was both a restaurant and a convenient store (the emphasis on dairy products reminded me of Lawson's we had up here) as I sorta got a Friendly's vibe out of those ads.  Friendly's is a New England chain that is both a family restaurant and ice cream shoppe.  they managed to get out here to Ohio and there use to be one in my grandma's neighborhood she would take me to.  I miss those times.


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 15, 2015)

Panda Express 4 Life


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2015)

Trilby said:


> Friendly's is a New England chain that is both a family restaurant and ice cream shoppe.



They have lots of sundaes, but the most ridiculous are these gigantic sundaes that are like a quart of ice cream with a quart of toppings.  I love the Reese's Pieces Sundae, but you pretty much had best not bother eating dinner before this monstrosity.

I haven't been to one of these places in years.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 15, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> They have lots of sundaes, but the most ridiculous are these gigantic sundaes that are like a quart of ice cream with a quart of toppings.  I love the Reese's Pieces Sundae, but you pretty much had best not bother eating dinner before this monstrosity.


Too late!  I'm sure I did that before, though I usually got a Fribble.



> I haven't been to one of these places in years.



I bothered to check on the one single location I was at last year down in Maumee (south of Toledo), and I'm sad to learn all Ohio locations were closed down already.  Such a shame (not that I'm going to elaborate this in some unhealthy nostalgic way, we've seen what that did to Chris), I don't suppose they sell their ice cream outside the restaurants.
http://www.toledoblade.com/Retail/2014/11/27/All-Ohio-Friendly-s-eateries-shuttered.html


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 16, 2015)

I haven't been to Panda Express in years, but I've been having a craving for it lately. They built one down the street from me a year ago, so I may go by this afternoon if I'm not passed out by then.


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 16, 2015)

Picklechu said:


> I haven't been to Panda Express in years, but I've been having a craving for it lately. They built one down the street from me a year ago, so I may go by this afternoon if I'm not passed out by then.


Just get a fucking large tub of orange chicken. Then you have awesome lunch for 3 days.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Jun 16, 2015)

Jumpin Jenkins said:


> Just get a fucking large tub of orange chicken. Then you have awesome lunch for 3 days.



Chinese food is one of the only kinds of food you can do that with, or even eat cold.  I don't know how they do it...


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 16, 2015)

Yawning Asperchu said:


> Chinese food is one of the only kinds of food you can do that with, or even eat cold.  I don't know how they do it...


I just microwave every time I want some.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Jul 22, 2015)

Probably McD's just 'cause of the convince of there being two or three in moderately large cities. These past few months I've been eating at Mt Fuji. The menu's fairly priced and I've rarely been made to wait more than ten minutes for an order.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 22, 2015)

Drawets Rednaxela said:


> Probably McD's just 'cause of the convince of there being two or three in moderately large cities.
> That's odd, I'm sure my town has a dozen or more at this point (and it's not moderately large too).


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jul 22, 2015)

About a month ago I was in California and went to In-N-Out again: it was okay, but not nearly as good as I remembered it before. I'm pretty sure that California doesn't like the restaurant because it's _good _so much as because it's _theirs, _like the Chicagoans' pride in their deep dish pizza even though it's a glorified thousand-calorie slab of dough.

Also I've never been to Culver's despite being about 15 minutes from one. I should go sometime to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Aug 5, 2015)

Jersey Mikes: Once you have had their sandwiches, Subway can go fuck itself.
Fatburger: Contrary to its name it was not greasy. Too bad the local locations in my area closed and new locations are now only in California/Middle East.

Edit: Whoops, did not mean to imply Fatburger only exists in a certain area, just that their new openings do.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 5, 2015)

dunbrine47 said:


> Fatburger: Contrary to its name it was not greasy. Too bad the local locations in my area closed and now locations are now only in California/Middle East.


They have locations in a few other states.  The one nearest to me is up in Detroit.  If they ever get one in Toledo (preferably downtown), I'm there!

I have gone to this place though, which managed to stay downtown since '82!
The Spaghetti Warehouse


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 9, 2015)

Culvers' is really good. Frozen custard, a nice variety of food and great fries. I also worked at one for a few years.


----------



## MalWart (Dec 10, 2015)

My Personal Favorites:
-Burger King (Awesome Grilled Chicken)
-Wendy's 
-McDonald's (Although I get tired of it after a while as it's the nearest Fast Food restaurant, I do like some of their chicken offerings)
-Taco Bell 
-Chick-fil-A
-PDQ (A chicken restaurant started by the people who founded Outback that is opening stores around Florida amongst other places)
-Firehouse Subs


----------



## Trash Tier Waifu (Dec 10, 2015)

Chipotle
Potbelly's
Arby's


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Dec 22, 2015)

Gotta say that my faves are White Castle, McDonalds (mainly for the fries), Burger King, Wendy's, Dominoes, and Subway. I also like Dairy Queen for the Ice Cream and Five Guys for the fries but otherwise these are my fast foods of choice.


----------



## Wildchild (Dec 23, 2015)

Penguins eat a range of fish and other sealife that they catch underwater.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Dec 23, 2015)

Wildchild said:


> Penguins eat a range of fish and other sealife that they catch underwater.



Lol. Well, technically that is "fast" food.


----------



## gophergoober (Dec 23, 2015)

Braums, its all over Oklahoma and north Texas and some parts of Kansas, You can get a Hamburger, fries and a shake for 4 bucks and its all grown, produced by Braums.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 23, 2015)

gophergoober said:


> Braums, its all over Oklahoma and north Texas and some parts of Kansas, You can get a Hamburger, fries and a shake for 4 bucks and its all grown, produced by Braums.


I've heard of this place (if only for the Ernest commercials I saw on tape).  The way they also operate as a dairy store is a nice bonus.  The place kinda reminded me of "Friendly's" which I missed dearly since they left Ohio last year.  They'll never be anything like that again (unless someone foolhardily tries to franchise it again here).
http://www.toledoblade.com/Retail/2014/11/27/All-Ohio-Friendly-s-eateries-shuttered.html


----------



## gophergoober (Dec 23, 2015)

Trilby said:


> I've heard of this place (if only for the Ernest commercials I saw on tape).  The way they also operate as a dairy store is a nice bonus.  The place kinda reminded me of "Friendly's" which I missed dearly since they left Ohio last year.  They'll never be anything like that again (unless someone foolhardily tries to franchise it again here).
> http://www.toledoblade.com/Retail/2014/11/27/All-Ohio-Friendly-s-eateries-shuttered.html



Yeah, I actually was the one that suggested it for Bearycool to put it on during the movie night, Braums has really great stuff! Great Soda, Great Lime sherbet, chips etc.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 23, 2015)

gophergoober said:


> Yeah, I actually was the one that suggested it for Bearycool to put it on during the movie night, Braums has really great stuff! Great Soda, Great Lime sherbet, chips etc.


But definately never come to my neck of the woods!  These regional businesses usually like to stay that way, though my town does have the only Del Taco location in Ohio!


----------



## gophergoober (Dec 23, 2015)

Trilby said:


> But definately never come to my neck of the woods!  These regional businesses usually like to stay that way, though my town does have the only Del Taco location in Ohio!


Del taco is pretty awesome, your lucky to have that in Ohio!


----------



## Trilby (Dec 23, 2015)

gophergoober said:


> Del taco is pretty awesome, your lucky to have that in Ohio!


I know.  Perhaps we'll get a Jack in a Box in no time!


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2015)

Trilby said:


> The place kinda reminded me of "Friendly's" which I missed dearly since they left Ohio last year.



I miss Friendly's too.  The actual dinner food is pretty forgettable, so I usually skipped that and just got a giant sundae.  The Reese's Pieces sundae is ridiculous and about the size of your head.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 23, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> I miss Friendly's too.  The actual dinner food is pretty forgettable, so I usually skipped that and just got a giant sundae.  The Reese's Pieces sundae is ridiculous and about the size of your head.


I remember 'em, though I was more a Fribble person.  We used to had one just a ways away from grandma's we used to walk over to when I visited her, the building's still there but it's now some local restaurant I don't care about.
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ba/fa/66/bafa666a54eebe075c419264da6bb3ab.jpg 
(yes, needed a visual aid here and I was glad to take this shot when I did 15 years back.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Dec 24, 2015)

Wendy's is probably the best major fast-food chain, though KFC is definitely good too. I hold the unpopular opinion that McDonald's is terrible.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 24, 2015)

Billy of Hills said:


> Wendy's is probably the best major fast-food chain, though KFC is definitely good too. I hold the unpopular opinion that McDonald's is terrible.


I used to had a Wendy's just a half-mile from home to go to for like 20-30 years until they finally left and the place is now some Arabic/Mediterranean restaurant.  Seems to be a pattern with fast-food restaurants where their buildings simply become ethnic restaurants or other such deals like tanning salons, car lots and what-not.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 24, 2015)

I enjoy eating at Burger King, especially when there's a relatively cheap breakfast combo on weekdays.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2015)

Billy of Hills said:


> Wendy's is probably the best major fast-food chain, though KFC is definitely good too. I hold the unpopular opinion that McDonald's is terrible.



That's not very unpopular.  In fact, McDonald's business is plummeting.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 24, 2015)

POPEYES


----------



## Motherboard (Dec 24, 2015)

Wendy's has to be my absolute favorite next to Chick-Fil-A. 

Wendy's has always had amazing chicken nuggets and fries, and their unsweetened iced tea doesn't taste like it's been filled with grease like at McDonald's. And their ice cream is pretty damn good too. 

Chick-Fil-A is always my go-to if I can actually find one in my area, and my only issue with them is their closing on Sundays. Sure, it's a religious day, but it always ends up being Sunday when I want some damn good chicken strips. 

(AND PAPA JOHN'S IS FANTASTIC BUT MAKES ME REALLY SICK. DOESN'T STOP ME THOUGH.)


----------



## Trilby (Dec 24, 2015)

Madame Monochromatia said:


> Wendy's has to be my absolute favorite next to Chick-Fil-A.
> 
> Wendy's has always had amazing chicken nuggets and fries, and their unsweetened iced tea doesn't taste like it's been filled with grease like at McDonald's. And their ice cream is pretty damn good too.


Surprised you don't call them Frosties.  I never thought of them as ice cream at all personally given the way they marketed then.



> Chick-Fil-A is always my go-to if I can actually find one in my area, and my only issue with them is their closing on Sundays. Sure, it's a religious day, but it always ends up being Sunday when I want some damn good chicken strips.


At least the religious views aren't a factor here.  Of course as a kid, the only Chick-Fil-A's I ever knew were typical mall food court operations since that's all I ever saw in the 80's long before they finally got a standalone store just outside the mall here in town a few years back.



> (AND PAPA JOHN'S IS FANTASTIC BUT MAKES ME REALLY SICK. DOESN'T STOP ME THOUGH.)


I've had Papa John's for way too long myself not to feel it!


----------



## waffle (Dec 24, 2015)

I rely don't like Chick-fil-a I think their portions are way to small and over priced. If I want chicken my favorite is a local chain called go chicken go, but you have to go to the hood to get it. 

Hardy's is awful good, but five guy is even better. Subway sucks for subs, Jersey Mike's or Firehouse Subs are way better. Chain Chinese takeout all sucks, real Chinese takeout is made by authentic Chinese immigrants in an authentically dirty restaurant. Chipotle and Pepper Jack's are both good burritos but this local chain called Pancho's is even better, have a hell of a chimichanga. Dairy Queen burgers are pretty good, so is jack in the box. We don't have what a burger here but I rely like it when I go somewhere that they have it. 

Dairy Queen kind of has a special significance for me because they're super consistent and the second restaurant that every town gets here after a Sonic. I travel to small tows a lot to go to court so it's good to know that I can get a decent burger for lunch/late breakfast without making a gamble on a local hole in the wall.


----------



## Bugaboo (Dec 24, 2015)

I went to five guys during a trip to the states once. Everyone was telling me it was the greatest thing in the universe and I had it and it was fine but it wasn't the greatest thing in the universe. From what I understand they have fresh cut fries and those are very hard to come by in the states.
Arby's curly fries and mozza sticks are fantastic
A&W's burgers are top notch
Harvey's burgers taste the most like a burger you'd get in a sit down restaurant and they use actual cheedar cheese rather than kraft singles
Subway is real good
As for pizza I don't like chain pizzas really, my three favorites are all local places but here is my list of pizza from worst to best
-Frozen pizza (McCain)
-Frozen pizza (Delissio)
-Little Cesar's (shit tier)
-Gino's pizza
-Domino's
-Pizza Pizza (would be higher but the sauce is too spicy)
-Pizza Hut
-Local places 1,2 and 3


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Dec 24, 2015)

I LOVE Chipotle. I don't give a shit if it's Americanized Mexican food. Their chicken burritos are to die for. Also like In and Out a lot but considering that I'm from the West Coast, that's kinda expected of me. 

I like Burger King's chicken fires too. And McDonald's chicken Mcnuggets and fries. Although I usually feel super shitty after eating the latter.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 24, 2015)

waffle said:


> Dairy Queen burgers are pretty good, so is jack in the box. We don't have what a burger here but I rely like it when I go somewhere that they have it.


Wish I knew, the only DQ's I ever knew ever went beyond hot dogs where I was simply because they never had the usual sit-down restaurants in town.



> Dairy Queen kind of has a special significance for me because they're super consistent and the second restaurant that every town gets here after a Sonic. I travel to small tows a lot to go to court so it's good to know that I can get a decent burger for lunch/late breakfast without making a gamble on a local hole in the wall.


I suppose it does for me too, though it's a different story, as we only ever had the dinky outdoor units that have been around for over 50 years (the one a mile from me always closes for the season the first week of October and opens up the last week of March or sometime in April).  I only ever knew of the burger joint establishments watching commercials out of Detroit.
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/61/e2/b461e248dcfc37af91128656067a0fa5.jpg

Still, there's quite a few places I missed out on simply for not having been there at the time or they were gone before I was born, a few I can think off the top of my head include...

Farrell's Ice Cream Parlour & Restaurants
Shakey's Pizza
Mister Donut (still alive in Asia)
Chi-Chi's
Kenny Roger's Roasters (for anyone who may recall the Seinfeld episode, my town had one)
Fazoli's (ate here a couple times)
Pizza Inn (the second to Pizza Hut my mom would go to)
Domino's Pizza (they practically left the area a decade ago, and it's been a quarter century since I last had them).


----------



## Evilboshe (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't think of this as a fast food place, but Wikipedia tells me it is: Lee's Sandwiches.  Their menu is part Vietnamese sandwiches and part "European-style" sandwiches.  I've never tried the Euro sandwiches (because it seems weird to get those at what seems to be primarily a banh mi place, plus they're more expensive than the banh mi.)  They also have smoothies, boba, random desserts and snacks.  It is mostly concentrated in California, with some locations in other states and also in Taiwan.  
If you ever get the chance to go there, I'd recommend the cured pork and pate sandwich.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 26, 2015)

There used to be this old burger joint my dad went to called Griffs. It closed after the second or third time I've been there. Broke my heart to pieces.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Nov 1, 2017)

In the grimdarkness of Eastern Europe where I live, there are following fast food chains:

KFC: quite expensive compared to an average cafe, but at least their chicken tastes in accordance with the price they charge. I wouldn't eat there often, though.
Domino's - the newcomer, a *ridiculously* overpriced place where a single large pizza costs like 2 large pizzas at some local pizzerias I know... and it's not as tasty. They are clearly aiming for failure from day 1. Maybe their prices are acceptable in the capital, but not where I live.

McDonalds, Burger King, Papa John's, Texas Chicken - can be found in the capital city, but not in the town where I live. The McDs in Minsk have absolutely horrendous queues, so I can't say anything about their food, and I haven't been to any other chains there.
Thanks to our government's protectionist policies, there are a lot of local fast food places that would have been stamped out by international giants elsewhere. Some of them are good, some of them are not.
I'm a pizza person, and I prefer to eat pizza at a small local cafe сhain, featuring more or less authentic Italian pizza at reasonable prices: 11 roubles (about 5.6$) for the most expensive large pizza they have. For comparison, a similar one in Domino's costs about 26 roubles (13.1$), and it tastes worse.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 1, 2017)

Popeye's


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 1, 2017)

Raising Cain's is a chain that focuses on one food item and three sides.

Main: Chicken Fingers with special sauce
Side A: Fries
Side B: Cole Slaw
Side C: Bread

If you're an adventurous nerd they make strips into sandwiches.


----------



## Trilby (Nov 1, 2017)

Guardian G.I. said:


> In the grimdarkness of Eastern Europe where I live, there are following fast food chains:
> 
> KFC: quite expensive compared to an average cafe, but at least their chicken tastes in accordance with the price they charge. I wouldn't eat there often, though.


I guess they're more sit-down than carry out/drive thru we got back home.



> Domino's - the newcomer, a *ridiculously* overpriced place where a single large pizza costs like 2 large pizzas at some local pizzerias I know... and it's not as tasty. They are clearly aiming for failure from day 1. Maybe their prices are acceptable in the capital, but not where I live.


Domino's tends to be pricey over here as well.  There's a new location that opened up near me that looked pretty nice though, it's got a nice indoor seating area as well, which I didn't expect Domino's to do but that's new to me!  They were always carry out/delivery before.


> McDonalds, Burger King, Papa John's, Texas Chicken - can be found in the capital city, but not in the town where I live. The McDs in Minsk have absolutely horrendous queues, so I can't say anything about their food, and I haven't been to any other chains there.




Sad if they hadn't penetrated the rural areas yet.  Every small podunk town in America usually has a McD's in its presence.  Though I suppose it's a difficult hurdle to maintain elsewhere in the world.  Texas Chicken is another name for "Church's Chicken"over here, as they tend to use "Texas" to get around cultural barriers in other countries like Japan.



> Thanks to our government's protectionist policies, there are a lot of local fast food places that would have been stamped out by international giants elsewhere. Some of them are good, some of them are not.


I suppose it's hard for some domestic establishments to find real footing and equal satisifaction to what the global giants offfer.



> I'm a pizza person, and I prefer to eat pizza at a small local cafe сhain, featuring more or less authentic Italian pizza at reasonable prices: 11 roubles (about 5.6$) for the most expensive large pizza they have. For comparison, a similar one in Domino's costs about 26 roubles (13.1$), and it tastes worse.


You'd be surprised how $13 pretty much is the asking price for pizza of that quality here.  Local establishments usually charge more based on the type of ingredients they may use compared to fast food chains.  You obviously get the best for your money but it's really a luxury to go to unless you plan these things wisely.


----------



## EH 110 (Nov 2, 2017)

Chick-Fil-A is my absolute favorite. I've probably put several employees through college by now. LOL


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 3, 2017)

McDonald's, Wendy's, and Sonic. Sonic has french toast sticks and they are the height of human civilization.


----------

